# Ring prices for 2006



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

Found this on the Ringers Forum :

_Manfred Strack has posted the ticket prices for 2006 on nurburgring.de:

01 lap : 16,00 EUR
04 laps: 56,00 EUR
08 laps: 108,00 EUR
15 laps: 195,00 EUR
25 laps: 305,00 EUR

Season card: 798,00 EUR

The 5-lap ticket will no longer be available. All cards are valid until December 31, 2006. _

You'd think with the price going up every year they'd put in a decent parking lot!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Why is a price increase not surprising? It became a tradition


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

Not surprised at all... :rofl: 


Alex Baumann said:


> Why is a price increase not surprising? It became a tradition


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Do they actually have a device on your car to track how many laps you run? Just curious.

What about timing?


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

You buy a paper ticket that has a magnetic strip on it programmed with how many laps you bought. Then you stick the ticket into the machine at the start gate which subtracts each lap you run. Kinda like a parking gargage ticket...



Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Do they actually have a device on your car to track how many laps you run? Just curious.
> 
> What about timing?


----------



## Squawks (Aug 2, 2005)

Dirtboy said:


> You'd think with the price going up every year they'd put in a decent parking lot!


But why need a parking lot if most of the folks coming to the 'Ring will be using their cars for the course? :bigpimp:


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Dirtboy said:


> _Manfred Strack has posted the ticket prices for 2006 on nurburgring.de:
> 
> 01 lap : 16,00 EUR
> 04 laps: 56,00 EUR
> ...


_

I still get my laps for free!  I love industry pool days! :thumbup: No motorcycles or buses :yikes: !_


----------

